# Lunch box



## MrsBoyle (Oct 6, 2010)

Dyaln has a packed lunch but i want to put something diffrent in there for lunch and ideas what.

At the moment he has a cheese or meat buttie with crisps and a banana or apple pear. but i dont like him having crisps every day.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Oct 6, 2010)

How about cereal bars, nuts or veg sticks, e.g. carrots? For the veg sticks you could give him something to dip them in such as thousand island dressing. It was the only way I would eat carrot as a kid


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2010)

how about a yog, or great idea  from purple about veg sticks carotts are the best...maybe try a vareint on the bread as well white/brown/rolls x


----------



## MeanMom (Oct 6, 2010)

K has something like quavers or cheese puffs rather than potato crisps and I dont give her a whole packet  (even aged 11  )and she only has them on the days she has a sandwitch. You could try pitta bread or wraps tho' they are fiddly for little hands.
Does he like pasta? K has pasta with tomatoes and sweetcorn, and i pack her some cheese seperately to mix in but you could try tuna, or chopped up sausage, or even chicken. She likes cous cous too but i know lots of people dont. Some people have cold pizza but K only likes it hot. A mini sausage roll would be OK once a week or so. 
You could try those mini boxes of dried fruit for a change or pack a hand full in a plastic container. K sometimes has yogurt but you have to be careful which ones and i always take them out of the pot they come in and put them in something with a proper lid for safety!
I think its worth trying anything they eat at home in the lunch box - youd be surprised what they might eat cold! (k used to have cold scrambled egg at one time - cant think of anything more disgusting myself 
Good Luck x


----------



## grahams mum (Oct 6, 2010)

graham loves pasta with green pesto  with cherry tomatoes or pizza and for snacks lots of fruit bars or fresh fruit


----------

